# what are the benefits of a grackle noseband?



## lukeylou (21 December 2010)

as title, i've always wondered!


----------



## Dancing Queen (21 December 2010)

it prevented my mare crossing her jaw and trying to take off with me.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (21 December 2010)

Makes you look trendy? Seriously I have also always wondered, does it put pressure on the nose? No idea. 

I do hate the fact it is difficult to get a plain cavesson nowadays. Sorry rant over.
FDC


----------



## FanyDuChamp (21 December 2010)

mollylolly said:



			it prevented my mare crossing her jaw and trying to take off with me.
		
Click to expand...

Won't a flash do that? 
FDC


----------



## 3DE (21 December 2010)

Some horses find them more comfortable as they don't press on the pressure points of the face. I find a cavesson quite a harsh feel for a horse - I prefer no noseband at all or a grackle.


----------



## lukeylou (21 December 2010)

they seem quite popular amoungst eventers?


----------



## 3DE (21 December 2010)

Red Nosed Fany said:



			Won't a flash do that? 
FDC
		
Click to expand...

No. A flash only stops the mouth being opened, not the jaw from being crossed


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 December 2010)

It will hold the mouth shut so that the horse can't cross its jaw.  
IMO it would be better to find out why the horse feels the need to do that and remedy the situation, probably with a different bit, or a dentist visit.
Also it makes you look trendy.


----------



## Tnavas (22 December 2010)

It helps prevent the horse from crossing its jaw and is far more comfortable than a flash noseband. Many horses find the flash strap interferes across the sensitive part of the nostrils - the grackle drops from a lot higher so the lower straps lie further over in a similar position to a drop. I've worked with a few horses now that were confirmed head shakers - took the flash strap off and they immediately stopped head shaking.

Christmas_crackers why would a cavesson be a harsh feel for a horse? It has no purpose other than to put a finish to the overall look or to attach a standing martingale to.


----------



## Caz89 (22 December 2010)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			It will hold the mouth shut so that the horse can't cross its jaw.  
IMO it would be better to find out why the horse feels the need to do that and remedy the situation, probably with a different bit, or a dentist visit.
Also it makes you look trendy.
		
Click to expand...

But some horses just do it.... mine will cross his jaw if we are out hacking because he knows he can then get away from the bit if in a normal cavesson nose band, nothing wrong with his mouth, teeth .etc. he will school happily in a snaffle with cavesson noseband and be absolutley fine. I just don't see the point in fighting with him just for the sake of a different nose band?


----------



## Iceni (22 December 2010)

My ex racer would cross his jaw, open his mouth and pull his tongue back when I fist got him, straight out of racing. He came in a grackle as that's what he had been used to, but I hated, hated fitting him with it! Even with help from a professional it had to be super tight and the metal would end up too close to his cheek bones. Either way it rubbed badly , so goodbye that hello flash noseband, did a better job, easy to fit and no rubbing my poor boy's face! If I had carried on with his schooling, I eventually would have like to have just gone back to a regular noseband.


----------

